# #Pokemon20



## Palamon (Feb 27, 2016)

How are you guys celebrating?


----------



## jayrachi (Feb 28, 2016)

It's always weird to have Pokemon's anniversary coincide with my birthday. I'll always be getting reminded of my age.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 28, 2016)

Unfortunately I didn't get to do much of anything for the anniversary, since my roommate moved out and her replacement moved in immediately afterwards and, being new to the area, needed help with things like "how buses work" and "where I buy groceries." However, I did buy some cupcakes from the cupcake place in town I've never tried before, and they are _fantastic_. (Butterfree if you like cupcakes we're getting cupcakes when you visit not negotiable.)

Tomorrow I'm going to lock myself in my office and get some serious mileage on the Pokemon Colosseum file I just started recently (err, I mean "work"), though. I'll also probably write up some mushy post about how much I love pokemon (oh my god I love pokemon), which will be a day late and basically identical to every other mushy post on the subject, but oh, well.



			
				jayrachi said:
			
		

> It's always weird to have Pokemon's anniversary coincide with my birthday. I'll always be getting reminded of my age.


Happy birthday!


----------



## sanderidge (Feb 28, 2016)

I spared ten dollars and got myself Yellow from the eshop. Whoot, it's old-timey.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 28, 2016)

I played a little FireRed on Friday because I have no money right now, but I have to admit I was spending all of yesterday playing Stardew Valley and sleeping when eye strain set in. Sorry Pokemon.


----------



## Flora (Feb 28, 2016)

I think I celebrated by looking up those Pokemon crossbreed things and flailing over them with my boyfriend. Oops.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 29, 2016)

We had Pokémon cakes at work today


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Feb 29, 2016)

Murkrow said:


> We had Pokémon cakes at work today


can I work where you work

I played some Black 2 today! And felt a bit of remorse that I've been keeping myself out of the Pokémon loop for quite some time. Maybe soon I will get a 3DS and play some modern games, and maybe even be caught up enough to play Sun and Moon when they come out instead of years after :D


----------



## Stryke (Feb 29, 2016)

I wore a shirt with the 151 original pokemon on it (such a thing exists), ate a cake in the shape of a pokeball which was as big as my head (not making this up), and played my Pokemon X all day.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 29, 2016)

Stryke123 said:


> I wore a shirt with the 151 original pokemon on it (such a thing exists), ate a cake in the shape of a pokeball which was as big as my head (not making this up), and played my Pokemon X all day.


Is it a Christmas shirt? If so, I probably have the same one as you!

The cakes I ate were Pokéballs to, but alas not as big as my head.


----------

